
Sea salt from around the world showing contamination by particlulate plastics - shawnee_
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/sep/08/sea-salt-around-world-contaminated-by-plastic-studies
======
blorsh
Salt should come from mines.

The sea salt craze has always seemed odd to me. Have most people in the USA
never been to a beach? Do people really think that the sea is a good source of
salt?

What I associate with the sea: seagull droppings, rotten seaweed, spilled oil,
dumped WWII chemical weapons, raw sewage...

Then I go to the store and see a box of Triscuit crackers featuring sea salt.
Yum??????

~~~
mvid
I'd rather consume some plastic or birdshit than continue destroying mountains
for a substance we literally have oceans of. I think many people feel the same
way

